# MTD Snowflite 5/21 Snowblower Help



## Dotto62540 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi I was needing some help with my snowblower. I bought it at a garage sale and it works but needs some new parts and I can't find a manual for it. It's a MTD Snowflite 5/21 Snowblower with a Tecumseh engine on it I don't have Serial Numbers on me atm, I can post those later tonight with maybe some pictures. The parts that I need replaced on it are the muffler and a new primer bulb, other than that it runs fine but it's also very warm out right now and won't be that easy to start up this winter.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For engine parts it is usually best to go with the Tecumseh model numbers. On the top of the engine you should see something like H50 - xxxxx SER 0000x. H50 will be horizontal 5 horsepower, xxxxx will be the specific model number for your engine and the 0000x will be the day the date the engine was built.


----------



## Dotto62540 (Sep 30, 2014)

Alright thank you very much Shryp, I appreciate the quick response and help. Here's to hopefully finding what I need now.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have rebuilt one of those, check out my album. 

They are the good old, heavy machine. Made when MTD was a more respected brand. 

The parts that you have described, are pretty common parts. And when you find your complete model number, you should have no problem finding them. I would also suggest bouncing the part numbers off of amazon, for a price comparison.


----------

